# Cheapest AI SOL that I seen in Canada



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=30_52_129

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## axiotis (Jun 12, 2011)

thats really cheap, im gonna buy two soon, i wonder if they do group buys


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I've been looking at LEDs as well and I am tempted to get the AI Phoenix or Ecotech's Radion.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

axiotis said:


> thats really cheap, im gonna buy two soon, i wonder if they do group buys


I am not sure, since these are US prices

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

sig said:


> I am not sure, since these are US prices


Why do you think these are US prices. They are a Canadian company and the prices are Canadian as well.
--
Paul


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> Why do you think these are US prices. They are a Canadian company and the prices are Canadian as well.
> --
> Paul


I seen these prices on US websites. All Canadian's sell them at least +$50

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## axiotis (Jun 12, 2011)

it says the store is located in london


----------



## cityhunter (Feb 15, 2010)

I am going to order the AI SOL Nano from these guys and see how things turn out Trying to decide if I should pick the "blue" or "warm white" though. Also, does anyone know if the AI controller is worth the money?


----------



## axiotis (Jun 12, 2011)

deffinantly go for the blue! and the controller is great, has all sorts of timers and you can individually tune each colour


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

Aqua Illumination SOL Blue with _new_ *BLACK* casing, instock and ready to ship.....at Incredible Aquarium


----------

